
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (July 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
gpickett00

      Location: San Francisco
      
      Remote: no
      
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to NYC, Austin, Berlin, San Diego or LA
      
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, UI/UX development
      
      Résumé/CV: http://pickettg.me/files/pickettgeorge.pdf
      
      Email: gpickett00@gmail.com
    

Website: [http://pickettg.me](http://pickettg.me)

After college in 2011 I moved to NYC without a job with my best friend and
opened a quasi-legal "Airbnb Hostel" where we hosted over 1000 people in a
single year. Inspired by numerous guests building their own companies visiting
from Silicon Valley and around the world, I started teaching myself web
development. Four years later I'm a frontend engineer in SF.

Last year I traveled South America and Europe for 4.5 months, making somewhat
of a 'reunion tour', catching up with over 25 former Airbnb guests.

I'm a motivated, curious soul. A tinkerer, life-long learner. I've broken
things. I've fixed things. In my next role I want to work on a team that
believes in the product we're building.

------
alexgivens
We're a two man development team, most notable for our music service, Noon
Pacific. Our skills include branding and experience design, as well as full
stack web and iOS development. We work best with smaller startups who need
quality work on a deadline.

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, frontend web, backend web (database and API architecture),
basic Android

Website: [http://alexgivens.com](http://alexgivens.com) |
[http://clarkdinnison.com](http://clarkdinnison.com) |
[http://noonpacific.com](http://noonpacific.com)

Email: alex {at} noonpacific {dot} com

------
mrottenkolber
Location: Bonn, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Common Lisp, Unix, Web, ...

Résumé: [http://mr.gy/software](http://mr.gy/software)
[https://github.com/eugeneia](https://github.com/eugeneia)

Email: service@mr.gy

I am an experienced consultant always looking for new customers. I do anything
software related: architecture, design, implementation, QA, documentation, ...
I specialize in grassroots software projects / uncharted territory.

I would prefer to work with Lisp or Erlang but will happily use any other
programming language too.

Note: DO NOT send me spam about your recruiting start-up.

------
valeriemettler
Web developer with design and UX/UI skills who is passionate about helping
organizations solve problems.

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Angular.js, Backbone.js,
JQuery, Less, JSON, SQLite, PostegreSQL, MySQL, RSpec, Capybara, Jasmine,
Heroku, Coda, AWS, Responsive web design, UX/UI Design, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe
Illustrator, Adobe InDesign, Git

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/valeriemettler](http://www.linkedin.com/in/valeriemettler)

Email: valeriemettler at gmail

------
dookahku
SEEKING WORK

    
    
        Location: SF
        Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
        Willing to relocate: maybe
        Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
        programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby, django, cassandra, python, machine learning
        android, django
        Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    

Looking to move into modern systems programming for internet scale systems.
I've done a lot of sustaining work in the past but I want to write more novel
code. Over the years, I've acquired a fair number of skills that I'd like to
apply.

I have a couple of personal projects I've worked on, such as an android app
(java) for a non-profit that has an accompanying backend in django (python).
I've another C++ project that is a key value store with a REST API. There's
also my reddit AMA FAQ creation software. That one's done in python. It
vectorizes questions and clusters them based on the resulting representation;
the result is that similar questions get grouped together so more people can
get answers to their questions.

Then there's my Ruby/Grape activity stream server. It creates feeds based on
whatever objects you create in the system. I wanted to learn Ruby so this is
the project I've started to do just that!

I'm also open to non-conventional software jobs, like sustaining, or anything
you have in mind.

------
pgonzalezalba

      Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina
      Remote: Yes (or relocate)
      Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Europe (I have Spanish citizenship)
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, PHP, MySQL, Sphinx Search, CakePHP. Willing to learn others.
      Résumé/CV:
        - https://careers.stackoverflow.com/pablogonzalezalba
        - https://ar.linkedin.com/in/pablogonzalezalba
        - https://github.com/pablogonzalezalba
      Email: pablo.gonzalez.alba@gmail.com
    

I'm a software developer with 6 years of experience of web devlopment, I've
worked with Rails, Javascript and PHP. I've made apps working solo, but I like
it much better when there is a good team to help each other and improve
together.

I'm really good at looking at the big picture, I don't settle with just a spec
to start developing. I want to know the product I'm making. I try to put
myself in the shoes of the final users and learn what they need.

I want to work with a team enthusiastic about the project they're making, I
think when one cares about the final result, the journey is more enjoyable.

------
lozhkin
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Flexible.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, JQuery, angular.js, Jasmine, D3, node.js, npm,
grunt, gulp, HTML5, CSS, bootstrap, mongoDB, git, php (fluently). Linux dev
env. Web Development, Full Stack Developer. Heroku.

Summary: I am exchange student with permission work. I have 1 year experience
as Junior JS developer in Moscow. I did logic for web software of insurance
company. Now I am in SF. I need work for room and for live and for fun.

* I have app for Russian social network with angular [https://tryhsk.github.io](https://tryhsk.github.io).

* Also it is my science project with D3 [http://im7mortal.github.io/descart/](http://im7mortal.github.io/descart/).

* I have experience with responsive design and web app for amdroid with cordova [http://autowash.github.io/#/main](http://autowash.github.io/#/main)

* I often do a little project. Sort of [http://seednasos.github.io](http://seednasos.github.io). For a deeper understanding JS.

* I can really fast deploy new server on Heroku with node.js and expres.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/msd3pu3pgekvs67/Resume%20Programme...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/msd3pu3pgekvs67/Resume%20Programmer.doc?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/im7mortal](https://github.com/im7mortal)

Email: im7mortal@gmail.com

------
MichaelSiddi
Location: Italy

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, I'd love to! :) (Silicon Valley/ SF Bay Area)

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, C, Java, WebRTC, XMPP, Git

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.michaelsiddi.com](http://resume.michaelsiddi.com)

Email: hello [at] michaelsiddi [dot] com

Website: [http://www.michaelsiddi.com](http://www.michaelsiddi.com)

Hi, I know... you need an Italian guy for your dev team... well, today's your
lucky day, I'm here to solve your problem!!! :-)

I have 5 years of experience on iOS and Objective C, I have a Bachelor's
Degree in Computer Science and I've published 4 apps in the App Store (I know
how to do my stuff!)

I have 2 years of experience on Android too.

I'm currently the owner and only developer for the mobile project I started 2
years ago in the startup I work for.

I've just shipped a new version of 'my' product (native mobile SDKs for
iOS'n'Android) adding voice and video functionality using WebRTC.

What I do not have: A work authorization for the United States - You will need
to sponsor me a Green Card / H1-B, sorry about that! :(

I'd love to work in the Silicon Valley!!!

Thank you for reading, please drop me a line if you like to know more about me
:)

------
thegrif
Location: Greater New York Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Graph Databases, Amazon Web Services, Elasticsearch, Google
Bigtable/BigQuery, AWS Redshift, AWS DynamoDB, Talend, Tableau, Nutch, AWS
Kinesis, Storm, Python, Machine Learning, Predictive Analytics

Résumé/CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9893126/tomgriffin-
resum...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9893126/tomgriffin-resume.pdf)

Email: tom@thegrif.net

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin)

Background: Most recently held the position of Director of Innovation for IEEE
(Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers). Ran the company's
skunkworks program. Career progression is a blend of business analysis,
enterprise architecture, user experience design, and innovation/r&d
management. Often cast as a utility player.

Looking For: Full-time and freelance assignments focused on product design,
prototype development, UX, and experimentation with emerging tech.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate [But currently in Delhi]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure, R, Hadoop

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
LankyDataGeek
Location: DFW

Remote: Would prefer not to work remote, but willing to relocate.

Willing to relocate: Definitely! Anywhere in the US! :)

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, SQL (SQLite3, MS SQL Server, MySQL), C, C++,
HTML/CSS, Excel, VB/VBA, Apache2, Wordpess, Mac OSX, Linux (Ubuntu, Mint,
Puppy Linux), Windows

Résumé/CV:
[http://timothybramlett.com/resume](http://timothybramlett.com/resume)

Email: timothy.bramlett@gmail.com

Summary: I am looking to get into a more traditional software development role
to continue to learn more. Currently I primarily uses Python, VBA, and SQL to
develop financial models, build analytics/reporting, and to automate business
processes in the financial services industry. I would love to get into a role
where I write Python or JavaScript code, but really, I can learn any language
and just love to code.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timothybbramlett](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timothybbramlett)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/TimothyBramlett](https://twitter.com/TimothyBramlett)

------
benoitmangili
Location: London, UK

Remote: no.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies:

* Python, Django, Flask

* JS, Angular, D3, Bootstrap

* iOS (Objective-C, Swift)

* .NET, ASP.NET/MVC, Java

* SQLite, Oracle, MSSQL, PostgreSQL

(* RaspberryPi and Arduino, and everything which is CNC)

LinkedIn: [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/benoit-
mangili/16/1a8/40a](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/benoit-mangili/16/1a8/40a)

GitHub: [https://github.com/benoitmangili](https://github.com/benoitmangili)

Email: benoit.mangili [at] gmail.com

I come from a scientific background: I have a PhD in Physics with loads of
experience in Numerical simulation. During 4 years as a developer in a
scientific consulting company I have gained a lot of experience in many
technologies, along with a taste for good practice (Agile, TDD, CI, etc.). I
have done backend and frontend work (including data visualisation using D3),
stand alone applications, as well as system design and architecture. I am a
big fan of Python but more than anything I love to learn (and spread) new
techs and tools, and to get better in general!

I am searching for a fun and intellectually challenging job in a great team!
Easy, no?

------
AlexNeoNomad
Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore or USA)

Technologies: Ruby, Python, JVM (Java/Kotlin/Clojure), Haskell, C#, C/C++,
SQL, JavaScript, Rust; / Rails, Django, various testing frameworks.

Résumé/CV::
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (at) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://wwwgildedhonour.com](http://wwwgildedhonour.com),
[http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

I'm an all-around programmer who is interested in different technologies and
languages with an experience of around 6 years. I've been earning a living as
a full-time freelancer for the last 3 years up till now living far home.

I'm also stoked about functional programming, finance (including crypto-
currencies) and information security.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
dikaiosune
Location: Northern Arizona

Remote: Sure.

Willing to relocate: Expecting to.

Technologies: Java (8 preferred), Python, a little Clojure, RDBMS
(Oracle/Postgres), NoSQL (OrientDB, Neo4J)

Résumé/CV: On request.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/adam-
perry/b5/617/28b](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/adam-perry/b5/617/28b)

Email: adam dot n dot perry at gmail dot com

\---

5+ years experience in IT ops and support, currently transitioning to software
development. My current position (~1 year) involves a lot of support-related
custom reporting, scripting, and small application development (see GitHub,
current employer is kind enough to allow me to open source work not based on
my job description). Degree is in progress through ASU Online, so relocating
is an option and expected.

Looking for a fairly junior position for an autodidactic self-starter at a
relatively stable corp or series B+ startup. Interested in DevOps, process
automation, data science, machine learning, and distributed computing. Willing
to write CRUD/eCommerce too, but I have different long-term career goals.

------
Udo
Location: Germany/EU (currently)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: (preferrably) PHP, JavaScript, Lua, Ruby, but I'm open-minded

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/Udo/](https://github.com/Udo/)

* I started my career at an advertising agency

* ran a web startup for a couple of years

* made a toy programming language called np: [http://np-lang.org/](http://np-lang.org/) and I'm generally a language design enthusiast

* I'm a Ludum Darer: [http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/](http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/)

* my long-running pet project, a virtual gaming space for pen&paper roleplaying: [https://rolz.org/](https://rolz.org/)

Email: udo.schroeter@gmail.com

I'm looking for full time, part time, or consultant work, either remote or on-
site. I'd be willing to relocate pretty much anywhere. By the way: Working for
an exciting YC startup is a huge item on my bucket list that I still hope to
check off one day! :)

------
webmaven
Location: Albuquerque, NM

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to come onsite pereodically.

Technologies:

* Python backends such as Django, Flask, Pyramid, GAE, etc. Some Ruby and Rails.

* RDBMS' such as Postgres, MysQL, SQLite.

* REST APIs (creating and consuming)

* Version Control: Git (and GitFlow), Subversion, Mercurial, Bazaar

* Linux dev env + light sysadsmin (ie. I have been administering my own linux desktop since 1997), OpenStack.

* Frontend - HTML/CSS/JS, Angular, D3, C3, jQuery, jqPlot, Flotcharts, Grunt, Gulp, etc. UI and UX design.

* Google Analytics, A/B testing, Optimizely, KISSMetrics

* User research, interviews, customer development, prototyping.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MwpK_L-50TGYyOm3EqGCOA4s...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MwpK_L-50TGYyOm3EqGCOA4s6QrYKttfuxYaOLLzcX4/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: michael@fandomhome.com

Looking for a full-time remote position. Prefer smaller teams, but in
organizations of all sizes. Current desired salary is $115k - $130k.

No adult websites, gambling, advertising, or similar/related sectors. Your
company must be adding value to the world, not just extracting it.

Additional profiles:

* LinkedIn: [https://www.linikedin.com/in/michaelbernstein](https://www.linikedin.com/in/michaelbernstein)

* GitHub: [https://github.com/webmaven](https://github.com/webmaven)

------
Roman-Z

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: ok
      Willing to relocate: yes (need h-1b)
      Technologies: Objective-C, iOS SDK, C++ (C++11),
        OpenGL ES, computer graphics, OpenCV, JavaScript,
        Leaflet.js, Grunt, Mocha, PDF, XML, HTML5,
        SVG, JSON, OOP, GoF patterns...
      Email: razhukoff (at) yandex (dot) ru

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-
resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-resume.pdf?dl=0)

Mostly experienced in iOS and crossplatform mobile development, have some
front-end develpment experience. Love non-trivial R&D tasks that need going
beyond the borders of ordinary mobile or web app development, learning new
technologies, making prototypes. Rather fluent English user with good
communication skills (8.0 IELTS). Have a master's degree in CS (CAMS). Looking
for a job in a fast-paced environment that would bring me new challenges and
professional growth.

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), and Boston, Massachusetts
(MA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Angular,
Knockout, Backbone, Marionette, jQuery, Require.js, Node, Express, Grunt,
Gulp,), SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX, HTML5 and
CSS3, full stack, ux design, front-end, back-end, product management, small
business consulting, UX, UI. Microservices, Test Driven Design (Test Driven
Development, TDD).

Résumé/CV: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are a family owned and operated consulting business. We like to think of
ourselves as temporary co-founders:

    
    
        - We care about our work
    
        - We care about your business
    
        - We pride ourselves with staying in touch even after our work is done
    

We can help you build innovative products and think outside the box. Our focus
is on building web applications, with expertise in JavaScript and Python. We
are highly adept at adapting to your technologies and business needs. We pride
ourselves in efficiency, quality and clear communication. Through our work, we
have demonstrated technical leadership and excellence. Just ask our previous
clients!

Marius and Paul have previously founded a company together and collaborated on
numerous projects. We are keen on providing tremendous value for our time and
are passionate about doing good while building great products.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

For more details and examples of previous work, including testimonials, please
visit: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

------
krisdol

        Location: Boston, MA
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies:
         * Recent Languages: Java, Javascript, Ruby, Swift (iOS)
         * Frameworks/Libraries: Koa, Express, Socket.io
         * DB: SQL, Redis, MongoDB
         * Tools/Delivery: Docker, Git, Jenkins, some AWS
         * Testing: Selenium Webdriver, Cucumber, RSpec, JUnit
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8AlhiR-4pNVZk13ZC1fVmZpajQ/view?usp=sharing
        Email: boris (dot) jonica (at) utexas (dot) edu
    
    

I'm a full stack software engineer (mostly back-end experience) coming from a
very strong background of developing QA Automation. I've helped develop,
support, as well as design web automation frameworks for my previous
companies, but I am shifting to client-facing software engineering roles.

I'm a fast learner, early adopter, and most comfortable of my tech comfort
zone. Seeking the right company or client for contract, full time, and time
roles.

------
busterarm
Location: New York City

Remote: Possibly. I have long-term remote experience

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SQL, Backbone, jQuery,
RSpec, Git, Linux/OSX/Windows.

Resume:
[http://ericsavadian.com/resume.pdf](http://ericsavadian.com/resume.pdf)

Email: eric.j.savadian@gmail.com

I’m a (web) developer based in New York. I’m happy to work with any area of
the stack, but I would love to have the opportunity to focus on the backend
and application security. The product and the team matters more to me than the
technology and I will happily and quickly learn whatever stack you use. Aside
from the programming, I bring to the table a 10+ year background providing
support, training and writing documentation. Probably most important: I’m an
interesting and fun guy to work with that your team will love to have. Feel
free to check out my portfolio site at
[http://ericsavadian.com](http://ericsavadian.com)

------
rfazelat
Nvent is looking for several people who have either installed, upgraded or
migrated a Big Data Solution. Must have a background as a Systems
Administrator who has current experience in Hadoop.

Do you want to help companies get Big Data Installed? Do you want to help
companies who have never seen Big Data? Big Data is now in the beginning
stages and you can be a part of it. We are helping companies throughout the US
install Big Data and we need you to help us do it.

You can live anywhere in the US, we will not make you relocate. You will
travel to the client site (Monday-Thursday) and then return home for the long
weekend. We pay for all travel expenses. When you are not on assignment then
you train and keep your skills up to date. We provide you with all the tools
to train in the latest Big Data Tools. We also will help you get your
certifications too. We are a team and you will work with a group of people who
live for Big Data, because that is all we do.

Migrations and Installs are also part of the job as well. We want to make sure
that the current Hadoop Community stays current. If you have the skills to
help companies understand Big Data from the platform level then we want to
talk with you!

Become part of an incredible team of Big Data Infrastructure Driven
Architects. It's only the beginning and we want to take you with us on our Big
Data Adventure!

Desired Skills and Experience 6-10 years of experience installing,
administering systems and applications 3-4 years’ experience on one or more
Hadoop distributions such as Cloudera, HortonWorks, or MapR 3-4 years’
experience installing and administering Hadoop distributions such as Cloudera,
HortonWorks or MapR Strong background in Linux Administration A strong
understanding of code and scripting (Python, Perl,Java and/or Ruby)

Contact Ben (blieberman@nventdata.com) or Rassul (rfazelat@nventdata.com) to
find out more.

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. Want to learn/am learning: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background. While I'm a generalist into both front and
backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most interested in
DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim, tmux, git, ssh,
etc. I also have some sysadmin experience. Excellent soft skills, and I'm
easily in the 99th percentile of English fluency and written communication. If
you need good documentation, technical writing, or even web copy, I can
definitely help you with that if you're willing to carve out time for me in
exchange for helping me improve my programming chops and technical
development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
speeder
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Please yes!

Technologies: Lua, C, C++, Obj-C, C#, Java(android and J2ME), lots of other
random languages with lots of paradigms (including functional, and ASM-style
stuff).

Resume:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner](https://br.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner)
(note: not 100% updated due to me doing NDAed contracts)

E-mail: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

\-----

I am a unorthodox developer, that worked in all sorts of interesting projects,
usually that are some sort of new research, past projects include building an
entire arcade machine (both hardware and software), GPS-based augmented
reality (without using an AR library), games (many of them), educational apps,
OCR capable of reading data sent by SMS (including with custom error
correction algorithm), OCR capable of reading a check CMC7 barcode based on a
video (instead of a photo), and some other misc stuff, or stuff I can't talk
about (NDA).

------
GnomeChomsky
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes

Technologies: HRIT—e.g. LMS, HRIS, ATS, EPMS etc. Some HTML & CSS, and some
Adobe Creative.

Resume: [http://www.kcole.net](http://www.kcole.net)

Unlike most on here, I'm not a developer or an engineer or a sysadmin. While I
recently got my first Rails app online, you should probably not hire me to
code for you.

However, do get in touch if you need someone passionate about supporting and
empowering your staff—someone who can tackle your operations, people strategy,
and talent management functions so you can focus on your core business. _If
you 're tired of staid, rules-oriented, tech-illiterate HR, then let's chat so
I can hear about your needs and priorities_.

I'm looking for a place where I can work hard and have a big impact; in
return, I'm hoping to land in an org that cares less about beer & ping-pong
and more about having collaborative, kind, and very competent people.

------
MarcosDione
Location: Nice, France

Remote: yes, or nearby

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies^WKeywords: Linux, Python, Distributed Systems, SysAdmin, C/C++,
TDD, bzr/hg/git, PG/MySQL/Cassandra, Jenkins, CFEngine/Chef, Docker,
Perl/Haskell/scheme/Java/JS, map +rendering/Mapnik/PostGIS/Satellital data.

CV: [https://www.grulic.org.ar/~mdione/](https://www.grulic.org.ar/~mdione/)

Email: mdione@grulic.org.ar

Website:
[https://www.grulic.org.ar/~mdione/glob/](https://www.grulic.org.ar/~mdione/glob/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/StyXman/](https://github.com/StyXman/)

Preferred jobs:

* Introductory position for developing distributed systems.

* Intermediate position in big deployments (AWS, OpenStack, etc).

* Senior position as SysAdmin/SRE.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android
Studio, Android SDK, Eclipse IDE, Android Studio, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite,
XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Email: ken.compxpress@gmail.com

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
selbyk
Full Stack Software Engineer

Location: Baton Rouge, LA, USA

Remote: Yes

Relocation: No

Technologies: GNU/Linux/FOSS, Node.js, ember.js, C/C++, AWS. Many others, but
those are my favorites right now. Always willing to learn new tech/languages,
particularly functional as my experience outside of the classroom is very
limited. (Wrote scheme interpreter for prog langs)

Website: [http://selby.io](http://selby.io)

Resume: [http://selby.io/about/resume](http://selby.io/about/resume)

Github: [https://github.com/selbyk](https://github.com/selbyk)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/selby-
kendrick/50/289/650](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/selby-kendrick/50/289/650)

StackOveflow Careers:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/selby](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/selby)

I grew up on IRC and have been an Arch Linux user for about 10 years, shortly
after beginning to teach myself C++, PHP, and JavaScript in middle school. I
am a 5th year half time Software Engineering student at Louisiana State
University (LSU) looking for part to full time remote opportunities to cover
living and tuition while finishing up degree. Would be willing to relocate
after graduation and continue working for a few years. Will not abandon job
any sooner than 3 years and would enjoy working for longer than 5 if the team
is a great fit.

I love creating, optimising, and learning. I have a passion for problem
solving and believe I could be an asset to nearly any team with my diverse and
in-depth range of experience.

You can reach me at selby.kendrick@gmail.com. =)

------
randombit
Location: Montpelier, VT

Remote: Yes (been remote full time for 5+ years)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies (key): C++, Python, Unix systems programming, security review,
cryptography

Technologies (hobbyist or occasional): Django, OCaml, Common Lisp, Java, C#

Email: jack.lloyd@gmail.com

CV: [http://randombit.net/resume.pdf](http://randombit.net/resume.pdf)

GH: [https://github.com/randombit](https://github.com/randombit)

Currently engaged in building, debugging, and production support of low-
latency trading systems. Prior to that I was a security consultant reviewing
software systems and cryptographic implementations, as well as network
exploitation. Security has remained my ongoing interest and passion, and I'm
looking to apply what I've learned building systems to an unique security
product, or alternately return to full time security consulting.

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

Has experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit startup startup
[https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/) Credits on
[http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3kvhdsk4tiz4fc/Bhargav%27s%20Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3kvhdsk4tiz4fc/Bhargav%27s%20Resum%C3%A9%20%28June%202015%29.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

------
ryanhd

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA
      Remote: Ok, prefer on site
      Willing to relocation: Yes - NYC, Los Angeles, Boston, or Seattle.
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, AJAX, Heroku, Amazon S3, Git, Command Line
      Résumé: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6_x6dJTZka9dUJrcmZSUzJNUVE/view?usp=sharing
      Email: ryandhaase@gmail.com
    

As a Junior Web Developer, with a background in Marketing, Advertising, and
Customer Success, I'm a conscientious developer who understands both business
and customer needs. I'm passionate about my work and eager to expand his
knowledge in other scripting languages and frameworks. I prefer companies who
practice pair programming, love TDD or are looking to start, and value
knowledge sharing/growth.

------
joshjonescs
Location: Orange County, CA (Irvine, Santa Ana, Newport, Costa Mesa) or lower
Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Prefer not to relocate, but yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Go, and MATLAB

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4laQBRvYmBGQzlocGxCbVg5YXc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4laQBRvYmBGQzlocGxCbVg5YXc/view)

Email: jtjones@uci.edu

I recently graduated Magna Cum Laude from UC Irvine with a B.S. in Computer
Science. I'm primarily interested in reverse engineering and visualizing video
game statistics. For instance, I reverse engineered League of Legends'
spectator data format and visualized the real-time statistics at
[http://riftwalk.gg](http://riftwalk.gg) (now non-operational). However, I'm
open to other opportunities as well.

------
emcdonald
Location: Waterloo, Canada

Remote: Would prefer not to work remote, but willing to relocate

Willing to relocate: Definitely! (Toronto, Ireland, Amsterdam)

Technologies: HTML, CSS (+LESS, SASS, various responsive frameworks),
Javascript (+jQuery), PHP, C++, MySQL, Adobe Creative Suite

Résumé/CV:
[http://evelynmcdonald.ca/resume.pdf](http://evelynmcdonald.ca/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://www.behance.net/evelyn-
mcdonald](https://www.behance.net/evelyn-mcdonald)

Email: evelynmcdonald@outlook.com

I’m a web developer/designer and soon to be graduate of CompSci at the
University of Waterloo. I’m seeking a full-time position in Toronto,ON or
various cities in Europe, for front-end development (and possibly front-end
design). Feel free to send me an email, I’d love to hear about career
opportunities!

-Evelyn

------
fyroc

      Location: Philadelphia, PA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP ColdFusion coldfusion-9 coldfusion-8 coldfusion-10 css css3 jquery ajax git bitbucket mysql sql-server sql javascript html html5 railo cordova phonegap jquery-ui jquery-mobile windows linux photoshop angular wordpress plugins bootstrap less json sqllite agile ux/ui illustrator balamiq
      Résumé/CV: https://careers.stackoverflow.com/coryfail
      Email: me@coryfail.com
    

I'm looking for a Full-time position with either PHP, ColdFusion, or Python. I
have over 5 years of development experience and I consider myself in the
intermediate level. I have released my own open source projects and also have
worked with both small and large companies.

------
p4wnc6
Location: Cambridge, MA

Remote: Yes (but I prefer to be on-site).

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Cython, Haskell, C, LLVM, Postgres, MySQL,
numpy/pandas/sklearn/IPython, machine learning, computational Bayesian
statistics, stochastic optimization, Python C API, careful attention to
quality and design.

Résumé/CV: Please request via email. Also see my profile on Stack Overflow: <
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ely](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ely)
>.

Email: spearsem@gmail.com

I'm a scientific and statistical computing professional. I enjoy working on
backend analytics systems, applied modeling problems, and performance-critical
applications. I have experience in quantitative finance, education technology,
and consulting.

------
leishulang
Location: Canada and Canadian

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Interested in: Clojure, ClojureScript, Reagent/OM, Javascript,
NodeJS, ReactJS.

    
    
      I personally love functional programming style. Did some Haskell too just for learning.      
      I was doing mostly PHP and Ruby on Rails in my early career and heavy HTML/JS related stuff. Good with Photoshop too.
    

Resume/CV:
[https://www.overleaf.com/read/ymjbknwrdsnt](https://www.overleaf.com/read/ymjbknwrdsnt)
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gzmask](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gzmask)

Email: gzmask@gmail.com

------
osener
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: Yes (I can adapt to your timezone)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, React, Clojure, Haskell, Python, Postgres, Redis,
RethinkDB, Socket.IO, Git, Docker, NixOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xr1uy9lqpdtdcko/Ozan_Sener_Resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xr1uy9lqpdtdcko/Ozan_Sener_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ozan@ozansener.com

Github: [https://github.com/osener](https://github.com/osener)

I'm a full-stack developer with years of experience building all aspects of
web applications.

My latest side project is a client-side document converter written in Haskell,
you can find it here: [http://markup.rocks](http://markup.rocks)

------
fidz
Experienced in distributed computing (one of my work: raspberry-based
dispatcher) and payment-related application (e-commerce, credit card payment
gateway). Willing to relocate, but preferrably not for remote (taxation
process in my country is ridiculous).

    
    
      Location: South East Asia
    
      Remote: YES
    
      Willing to relocate: YES (Singapore, Indonesia, Malaysia, Japan)
    
      Technologies: Java, Ruby, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible. And btw, i am fast learner!
    
      Résumé/CV: https://careers.stackoverflow.com/waza
    
      Email: Please decode this base64-encoded text d2F6YSBhdCBmYXNtYWlsIGRvdCBqcA== (i hate crawler and spam)

~~~
digiology
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, Django, Backbone.js, Twitter Bootstrap, MongoDB,
CouchDB.

Résumé/CV: uk.linkedin.com/in/rossrochford and: bitbucket.org/rossrochford
(email me for full CV)

Email: rochford.ross@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with 3 years experience, mainly on the backend
using Python and Django. I'm open to contract work only, will work for much
lower rates if work is part-time and/or remote.

------
nodarius
Location: Tbilisi, Georgia.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: C & Linux.

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wPeidNc4jWtnkCE-
dWO0vfejiW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wPeidNc4jWtnkCE-
dWO0vfejiWYBvdNBDixvgRmCsQA)

Email: ndarj11@freeuni.edu.ge

Personal website: [http://www.nodarius.com/](http://www.nodarius.com/)

Upwork profile:
[https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01fa9f15e51f7fe3e1...](https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01fa9f15e51f7fe3e1/)

If you have performance-critical tasks, or some other C & Linux related work,
or want to get some high quality rap songs, then contact me.

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Most recent/notable work centers on designing and developing new transport
architecture based on AMQP/GPB to replace legacy CORBA framework. I get a kick
out of designing tools/libraries/frameworks for use in the rest of the
project.

------
bdchauvette
Location: Lusaka, Zambia; Manchester, NH, USA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Maybe

Resume: [https://db.tt/0rNMMaem](https://db.tt/0rNMMaem) /
[http://github.com/bdchauvette](http://github.com/bdchauvette)

Email: bdchauvette@gmail.com

Technologies:

* JS: node / iojs, express, knockout, lodash, nunjucks, mocha, jQuery

* DBs: CouchDB, redis, MySql

* Frontend: HTML, Sass / CSS, Bootstrap, Bourbon / Neat

\----

Howdy!

I'm a former linguist turned burgeoning web developer. I'm most comfortable
with JS, but I have a working knowledge of PHP and Python (& LaTeX, too, from
my grad school days!).

I'm an American citizen currently living in Lusaka, Zambia (GMT +2). I'd
prefer to work remotely from Lusaka, but I'm open to discussing relocating
back to the US.

------
prometherion
Location: Turin (ITALY)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP OOP, AJAX, API, JavaScript, jQuery, CSS, SASS/LESS, HTML,
MySQL, PostgreSql, MongoDB, Bootstrap, MVC, Wordpress, Linux, SSH, GIT, SVN,
Apache, Nginx. Learning: AngularJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/dariotranchitella](https://it.linkedin.com/in/dariotranchitella)

Email: mat.dagen@gmail.com

Full stack web developer working for web agencies around the world (Hong Kong,
Italy, Brazil, Hungary) since 2010. Good knowledge about SaaS & PaaS. No
problems with English language due to international team mates. Due to NDA I
cannot share the latest projects I developed: we can book a Skype call to
share the reserved details.

------
cgearhart
Location: Maryland

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (numpy, sklearn, openCV, pylearn2, django, flask), Java
(Weka, Android), C, PostgreSQL, GAE-datastore

Résumé/CV: [https://cgearhart.github.io](https://cgearhart.github.io)

Email: chris - at - gearley.com

I'm an engineer with very broad experience in mechanical engineering,
statistics, operations research, software development, production engineering,
and more. I've got an undergrad degree in mechanical engineering and I'm
almost finished with a distance learning program for a MS in CS through
Georgia Tech. I'm primarily interested in artificial intelligence, to include
machine learning, data science, and computer vision applications.

------
jamesnearn
Location: Paw Paw, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 15 years as a developer, 12 years of full stack with
ASP.NET/SQL. 8 years as a telecommuter. Also open to expand my independent
study of PHP, Ruby, Python, node, and Java. Currently enrolled with Southern
New Hampshire University Online for my BS in CyberSecurity.

Resume:
[http://www.nearn.org/JamesNearnResume.docx](http://www.nearn.org/JamesNearnResume.docx)
[http://www.nearn.org/linkedin](http://www.nearn.org/linkedin)

Email: [http://www.nearn.org/contact](http://www.nearn.org/contact)

------
keithlamar
Location: _Cleveland, Oh_

Remote: _Yes, preferred_

Willing to relocate: _Maybe_

Resume:
_[https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithgalloway](https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithgalloway)
_

Technologies: _Technical Support | Video Production | Social Media | Wordpress
| HTML /CSS | Systems Administration | Rhythmically Applied Poetry_

Email: _klgdesign@gmail.com_

Skype: _keithlamar_

Looking for: _Company with great values and an innovative product. No politics
please._

Offering: _Creative and analytical thinker! Willing to work outside of job
descriptions to complete any task._

 _I 'm looking to kickass in whatever role you need filled! I'm a jack-of-all-
trades and learn very quickly._

------
minionslave
Location: Boston Massachusetts

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:Android, PHP, SQL, C#, HTML/CSS, JS, Python/Flask, I'm open to
learning new technologies.

GitHub: [https://github.com/mandiros3](https://github.com/mandiros3)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_BmRDNJJqQCLVBKamUwZDFmSUE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_BmRDNJJqQCLVBKamUwZDFmSUE/view?usp=sharing)

Email:mandirosa3@gmail.com

I'm looking for a entry level/junior position in Software Development. I spend
a lot of my time reading about new technologies and work on side projects to
improve my programming skills.

------
vivekj108
Location: Austin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes ^2

Technologies: Java, C, Cloudera Certified Hadoop developer

Résumé/CV: 14 years of experience working for capital markets, telecom and
manufacturing companies. Written code mostly in Java, but also a bit in C &
C++. Used Oracle & MySQL RDBMS' in past. Currently working for a large Payment
company as Senior Architect; have also worked as Engineering Manager in the
past. Hands-on with code. Exposure to big data technologies including batch &
real time frameworks, NoSQL, etc. Worked for an intel funded startup in 2009,
now valued at $1B. Curious about work in Go / Scala / Erlang.
linkedin.com/in/vivekjaustin

Email: vivek-joshi at hotmail

------
the_wr
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: USA, Germany

Technologies: .NET, C#, WPF, WCF, UX, UI, a bit of C++ and Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTros...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTroshin-
CV.pdf)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/thewr](http://linkedin.com/in/thewr)

Email: wr.main at gmail.com

10 years of desktop software development, including 8 years in video game
industry in largest Russian gamedev company. Super strong sense of quality. A
passion for UX and UI. Would like to permanently move to abovementioned
countries :)

------
llama052
Location: Cincinnati, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Networking, Infrastructure design, System Administration,
Ansible, Virtualization, Fluent with Windows/Linux, Loves FOSS Projects,
Security Compliance(PCI/HIPPA) + more.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alucas052](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alucas052)

Email: aaron.m.lucas@outlook.com

I'm an eager person who has passion for what I do. Very driven to learn new
things and stay on the cutting edge. Very well rounded skill set with a solid
understanding of core systems and networking, with experience providing high
up-time, scalable solutions. If you want to know more shoot me an email.

Thanks,

Aaron

------
dustingetz
Location: Philly

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript

Isomorphic ClojureScript app in production, full stack web apps, ReactJS
expert--using since release in 2013, built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops. Looking
for Clojure and ClojureScript work.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

Email: dustin.getz@gmail.com

------
crgwbr

        Location: Brooklyn, NY
        Remote: Sure, but office is fine too
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Python, PHP, Javascript, full-stack large scale web development
        Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/290vwslvymyv1xp/Resume%202015.pdf?dl=0
        Email: crgwbr [at] gmail [dot] com
    

I'm a senior web developer and architect with quite a bit of experience
developing for the web at large scale, on a small team. I prefer to work on
the back-end writing server software in Python and Javascript, but I have also
written API consuming single page browser applications.

------
avdeev
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6eNM2ZOZbGndndyMWhzdEdObmM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6eNM2ZOZbGndndyMWhzdEdObmM/view)

GitHub: [https://github.com/avdeevvadim](https://github.com/avdeevvadim)

Email: avdeev [dot] vadim [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm currently completing a Ph.D. in Mathematics at Moscow State University,
Russia's highest-ranking university, and going to make a switch from academia
to industry. Interested in Analytics, Data Science and Machine Learning.

------
bkovacev
Location: Becej, Serbia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes - Within Europe

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/7jew2au7zi6rnrq/Borislav-
Kovacev-C...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7jew2au7zi6rnrq/Borislav-Kovacev-
CV.docx?dl=0)

Technologies: Python, Google App Engine (GAE), Flask, Django, Webapp2,
HTML/CSS, Javascript, NoSQL and SQL databases.

github: [https://github.com/bkovacev](https://github.com/bkovacev)

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/borkopolo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/borkopolo)

------
thirdtruck
I'm a Ruby-loving web developer in NY. Huge TDD/BDD proponent. Programming
language polyglot. Gamer/fiction writer. Eager to lead a team through example.

Location: New York, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript (jQuery, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Knockout),
HTML/CSS (Sass, Boostrap), MySQL/Postgres, TDD/BDD

Also experienced in: Python, PHP, Java, C#

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: hire at thirdtruck org

GitHub: [https://github.com/thirdtruck](https://github.com/thirdtruck)

Primarily interested in contract work, but open to part- or full-time. A big
proponent of refactoring, in case you have a code base in need of re-
engineering.

------
armis

      Location: Europe
      Remote: Yes (only remote)
      Willing to relocate: Currently no but can travel from time to time
      Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, CSS, HTML, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Linux, GIT, HBase, RabbitMQ, Basic LAMP servers administration
      Résumé/CV: upon email request
      Email: arminas@ini.lt
    

I'm working as a programmer for more than 10 years. Highly experienced in PHP,
JavaScript, HTML/CSS with a strong knowledge of MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Linux,
GIT. I like to take responsibilities and helping other team members.

Writing efficient code for great product is my final goal.

------
tokenrove

      Location: Montreal, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: C, asm, OCaml, Common Lisp, Erlang, Python, Ruby, Perl, etc
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Github: http://github.com/tokenrove
      Email: julian@cipht.net
    

I have been happily freelancing for many years, but now I am looking for an
opportunity where I could work with a strong technical mentor and grow
further. The specific domain or particular technologies are unimportant,
although I am especially interested in optimizing compiler design and high-
performance database implementation.

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
nathan_f77
Location: Thailand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Full-time: No

Part-time: Yes, up to 20 hours per week. Also interested in short-term
projects.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Go, Backbone.js, iOS, Swift, Objective C. I'm
also learning: Elixir, Phoenix, React

Experience: 5 years with web development, 6 months with iOS

GitHub: [https://github.com/ndbroadbent](https://github.com/ndbroadbent)

Blog: [http://madebynathan.com](http://madebynathan.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent)

Email: nathan [dot] f77 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
swampie
Location: Madrid Remote: Yes Relocation: No

Technologies: Java, Groovy, Objective C, Javascript, main web
frameworks(Angular, Grails, Play, Dropwizard,Spring), MongoDb,MySql,Orient DB

Email: matteo.fiandesio at gmail dot com

Linkedin: [http://lnkd.in/RM5RjY](http://lnkd.in/RM5RjY)

Full stack developer with over 8 years of experience. I'm comfortable coding
in Java and Groovy on the server side as well as hacking Javascript at the
front-end and whatever lies in between (DB, NoSQL, messagging, search,
map/reduce). Three years of experience developing iOS applications
(objectivec)

------
karlcoelho1
Full disclosure: I am a student. Looking for more of an internship, since I
only need the work experience. Because of that, I can consider working for
free (depends on other benefits).

Location: Philadelphia, PA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Ruby, Node.js, Rails, Express.js, Angular.js, CoffeeScript, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
MongoDB, Heroku, AWS EC2 Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/86103439/resume.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/86103439/resume.pdf)
Email: me at karlcoelho.com

------
morenoh149
Location: San Francisco

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, React.js, CSS, Stylus, Express, Rails,
Ruby, Heroku, S3, EC2, RDS, Elastic Beanstalk, Strongloop, MongoDB, Postgres,
Responsive Web Design, Cordova

Résumé/CV:
[http://harrymoreno.com/assets/harryMorenoResume.pdf](http://harrymoreno.com/assets/harryMorenoResume.pdf)

Email: morenoh149@gmail.com

Have experience implementing designs as websites. Building out webapps with
thousands of users.

I want to work for a company that is solving an interesting problem. And has
investor backing.

I'm very interested in relocating to NYC, New York.

------
asands

      Location: Queensland, Australia
      Remote: Yes (willing to travel for meetings)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, jQuery mobile, C#, ASP.NET, Microsoft Dynamics CRM
      Résumé/CV: upon email request
      Email: ashley_at_sandstormsoftware_dot_co
    

I am software engineer with 5 years of Industry experience. I love creating
software to improve the lives of the people who use. I enjoy working on web
application projects and am particularly looking for new opportunities
relating to Machine Learning and Neural Networks.

------
blackout314

      Location: Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: HTML,CSS,Javascript,NodeJS,AngularJS,PHP,Yii Framework
      Résumé/CV: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1174292/Europass-CV-20150409-Denaro-EN.pdf
      Linkedin: http://it.linkedin.com/in/carlodenaro/ (now i'm work for Yoox Group SPA)
      GitHub: https://github.com/blackout314
      StackOverflow: http://stackoverflow.com/users/4428662/carlo-denaro
      Email: carlo.denaro@gmail.com

------
leorossi
Location: Florence - Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but available for travel sometimes

Technologies: Main Skills: PHP (5yrs) NodeJS (2yrs) mainly. Other stuff
involved: MySQL, MongoDB, TDD, Bash Scripting, Ruby (Rails/Sinatra). I am
mainly a backend developer used to create and consume APIs, work with database
queries, distributed systems ...

Résumé:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/19MRvKNnomGg9iadPSMvJ6NTT...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/19MRvKNnomGg9iadPSMvJ6NTTV63WGFiOJe3jnU327yc/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: leonardo.rossi@gmail.com

------
joshmn
Location: Minnesota

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: :( No.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, jQuery/Coffee, that whole thing. I love building
APIs.

Resume/CV: [http://angel.co/joshmn](http://angel.co/joshmn)

Email: josh[at]josh.mn

------
pinewurst
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, Linux, R (an awful language), Python, HPC

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: bellwether10@gmail.com

I've done a wide variety of things in my career, from AI (rules systems), to
network management systems, to storage technology, biological statistical
modeling and HPC management infrastructure/operations. In search of different
experiences, I've transitioned mostly away from hacking to
sales/marketing/technology evangelist/quasi-wannabe-product manager.

Not totally sure what I'm looking for, other than I'll know it when I see it
(much like porn).

------
tylorr
Location: Bay Area, CA (currently in NYC but moving soon)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C#, C++, JavaScript, Unity3D, Node.js, Lua, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: mail@tylor.io

Github: [https://github.com/tylorr](https://github.com/tylorr)

I am a software developer with 2 years of experience developing video games.
I've mostly used Unity3D game engine, but I am looking to branch out and
especially looking for a c++ position. I am also willing to work on software
outside of the gaming industry (recent interest in the security related
software development).

------
gabrieledarrigo
Location: Milan (Italy)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends!

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript (both server side with Node that client
side with or without frameworks and libs)

Résumé/CV: \-
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/gdarrigo](https://it.linkedin.com/in/gdarrigo) \-
[https://github.com/gabrieledarrigo](https://github.com/gabrieledarrigo)

Email: darrigo.g@gmail.com

I'm a front end developer (not an engineer) really passionate about UI design
and development, UX e front end stuff!

------
hfsktr
Location: Green Bay, WI

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C#, .NET, SQL Server/MySQL, Javascript, ASP,
HTML/CSS/Javascript, Ruby on Rails (not a lot)

Résumé/CV: [http://reecesession.com/resume](http://reecesession.com/resume)

Email: top of resume

I am looking to get to the UK, and that is not an easy thing since I'd need a
visa. I am willing to shuffle around to get there (eg work at local office and
transfer over). I am more than willing to answer any questions or speak to
specifics. Just email to get the ball rolling.

------
justus_lauten
Location: San Francisco (I am from Germany and would need a working visa)

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, Objective C, Swift, JavaScript,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis, Sidekiq, Ansible, Git, Ubuntu, Mac

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fnfzewrwdomkeu/resume_justus_laut...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fnfzewrwdomkeu/resume_justus_lauten_2015.pdf?dl=1)

Email: justus.lauten at rwth-aachen.de

MSc. in Computer Science, Co-Founder of germany's first peer-to-peer
carsharing platform tamyca

------
gremlinsinc
Location: Orem, UT

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: PHP, OOP, AngularJS, Laravel, Bootstrap, CSS, Jquery, Mysql,
MongoDB, MeteorJS, Ionic Framework, MVC, Wordpress, Linux, SSH, Git, Apache,
Nginx, Django, Rails, Ruby, Python, Cordova/Phonegap

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/patrickcurl](http://linkedin.com/in/patrickcurl) |
[http://github.com/pixelgremlins](http://github.com/pixelgremlins)

Email: patrickwcurl@gmail.com

------
zvanness
Location: Washington D.C. and San Francisco

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yup

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS, Swift, Xcode, HTML,
CSS, SQL.

Resume: Will be sent upon request

Email: zach@breue.com

I'm a full stack developer and designer. To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

I'm currently offering a service where i'll build you a neat minimal lovable
product for a fixed $5K and ship in 40 days.

------
zman0225
Location: NYC, NYC / Hanover, NH

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python stack (Django/Pyramid), Frontend (React.js/Flux), DB
(Redis/Postgres/Mongo), Unit testing

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/39zkow5jy1cnei5/programming_cv.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/39zkow5jy1cnei5/programming_cv.pdf?dl=0)

Email: Ziyuan.Liu.16@Dartmouth.edu

Currently interning in NYC, will be looking for a Fall (September - Dec)
Internship somewhere in the Bay Area. Graduating in June 2016.

------
tmatti
Hello, I am a full stack developer with about one year experience building web
apps with the .NET framework. I am also interested in Rails.

Location: Phoenix, Arizona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but no deserts please :)

Technologies: C#, VB.NET, ASP.NET MVC, JavaScript, jQuery. Currently learning
Rails.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/tim-
matti/65/1a9/931](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/tim-matti/65/1a9/931)

Email: tmatti56@gmail.com

------
zero-g

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java (~5 years of exp.) & other JVM langs (Clojure, Groovy, Scala), 
                    Hadoop, Python, Javascript
      Resume: on request
      Email: michael.savelyev@gmail.com
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/msavelyev
      
      I am language agnostic, prefer backend development.
      Motivated to learn new things and solve problems.

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

I'm a no-nonsense mobile and web designer looking to work on meaningful
products.

------
felipegalvao
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Django, Python, HTML5, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript / jQuery

Résumé/CV: [http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/](http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/)

Email: felipect86@gmail.com

Hi, my name is Felipe Galvao. I'm an engineer and i would love to work on some
interesting projects. I have experience with Python/Django, HTML5, CSS,
Bootstrap and Javascript / jQuery. Currently improving my Rails skills.

------
garth0323
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Los Angeles, CA or San Diego, CA

Technologies: Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://garthgaughan.wordpress.com/](https://garthgaughan.wordpress.com/)

Email: garth0323@gmail.com

I have one years experience as a full stack ruby on rails web developer. I
have a Masters Degree in Counseling and the skills I picked up from that allow
me to communicate well and fit in on all teams.

I can't wait to hear about your awesome company!

------
zura
Location: Georgia, UTC+4

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but periodical onsite visits are fine

Technologies: Cross-platform C++ engineer with a diverse background; Systems
programming; Go (Golang); Functional programming (Haskell, Erlang);
Linux/OSX/Windows/DOS

Résumé/CV: Available on request

LinkedIn: [http://linkd.in/1INT0ts](http://linkd.in/1INT0ts)

Github: [http://bit.ly/1INTXC3](http://bit.ly/1INTXC3)

Email: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
krapp
Location: Waco, TX Remote: yes Willing to relocate: to Austin, if you can wait
until the end of the semester. Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML, CSS, SQL, C#, C++

    
    
        I have completed student projects and one 
        application for my college in C# and C++,
        but I do have business experience in the web stuff.  
    

Resume/CV:

    
    
        linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp
        github.com/kennethrapp
    

Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com

------
autotravis

      Location: Phoenix, AZ, USA
      Remote: Yes (required)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, MySQL, HTML, JavaScript, Linux
      Résumé/CV: http://treddell.com/travisreddell-resume.pdf
      Email: travisred@me.com
    

I'm a PHP web developer with past Python experience. I'm looking for a place
to work that is serious about their business goal. In return, I'll work hard
to help them reach that goal.

------
xb
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Javascript, Node, React, AngularJS, D3, Python, Java,
Visualization, Machine Learning, Cell Biology, Biotechnology

Resume:
[http://resume.linkedinlabs.com/wxtyl985s](http://resume.linkedinlabs.com/wxtyl985s)

Email: nrobin24 at gmail

I earned a PhD doing biology research with automated microscopy and high
throughput data analysis. I love visualization and building web apps that
enable communication and collaboration.

------
maslov
I'm a full stack web developer. I can build a system from scratch and keep it
running. I'd like to run a great product and make your customers happy.

Remote: Yes (I work remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django/Flask, Celery [+gevent], RabbitMQ, Redis,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQLAlchemy, ElasticSearch/Lucene, Git, nginx, uWSGI,
Linux, Docker, Ansible. I'm absolutely interested in new technologies and
would love to dive in something new.

Email: maslovhn@gmail.com

------
abustamam
Location: Sacramento, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes (within Cali,
preferably) Tech: Front-end stack (HTML/CSS, JavaScript, Knockout.JS), little
familiarity with Node and Python (Django) as well as Rails Resume/CV: By
request Email: rasheed.bustamam@gmail.com

I'm a fairly new developer with a front-end nanodegree from Udacity. I learn
rather quickly and would not mind an internship for my lack of professional
experience.

------
dhat
Location: Atlanta

Remote: Yes, currently working fully remote for 3 years

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to come onsite if in the area.

Technologies: UI/UX design development (WPF, C#, Xamarin, HTML/CSS etc.)

Experience: Specializing in UI/UX design architecture and development for 12+
years.

Resume:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/georgephillip](https://www.linkedin.com/in/georgephillip)

Email: gphillip (at) dualhat (dot) com

------
newyankee
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: R, Python, SQL, Spotfire, GIS

I am a technical data analyst working on data integration projects currently
in a big Oil and Gas company. I have solid background in statistics and
interested in working in a technical based analytic role.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sandeeppatl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sandeeppatl)

Email: sandeep (dot) jlct at google service

------
HoppedUpMenace
Location: Sacramento, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, within California

Technologies: C#, .NET, WPF, Silverlight, MVVM light, MVC, XAML, SQL Server,
Java, Javascript(learning on the side), Scala(learning on the side), x86
Assembly, MIPS, Verilog, VHDL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/acvgbm613fi4bhr/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/acvgbm613fi4bhr/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ricoandres31@gmail.com

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python(core, Frameworks), PHP(core, Frameworks), Data Scrapping,
Browser Extensions, API/Sytems integrations, .NET etc etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

Email: kadnan(at)gmail

It would be nice if I could involve myself in job/projects related to
Data(processing, analysis) and then eventually Machine Learning.

------
MiracleImage
Web application developer with experience building large scalable and fault-
tolerant applications. Looking for complex tasks and would like to grow in big
data direction.

Location: Krakow, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (to USA or Canada), visa support required

Technologies: Java, Spring, Hibernate, JavaScript, AngularJS, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/fPmWIv](https://goo.gl/fPmWIv)

Email: please see CV

------
shabonkerz
Location: Birmingham, AL

Remote: Negative.

Willing to relocate: Absolutely, but only to the bay area.

Technologies: JavaScript(ES5 + ES6), Ember, Angular, Node.js, .NET, Python,
Ruby, php, AWS, MVC/ASP.NET, Web APIs, SQL, and more.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lhfFi100ROJ8l58iFb8WzTRt...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lhfFi100ROJ8l58iFb8WzTRtsng85EhLKG2AO0zT1xc)

Email: asa.rudick at gmail

------
grizzles
Location: Sunshine Coast, Au

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Analytics, Full stack Dev, Product Dev, Statistics, data
science, decision theory, Java, Javascript, Python, Bash, SQL, R, Go,
Cassandra, Spark, Hbase, d3.js, HTML5+CSS, Android, node.js, Ansible, Docker,
Puppet, Chef, Linux

Resume/CV:
[http://gregarious.com.au/resume.html](http://gregarious.com.au/resume.html)

Email: eric@gregarious.com.au

------
pmelendez

      Location: Mississauga / Toronto Area, Canada
      Remote: Only (Part-time)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++, C#, PHP, SQL, UnrealScript, JavaScript (NodeJS/Front-end), HTML, CSS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB.  Familiar with Perl, Lua, TorqueScript, Scheme, Python. Experienced in backend development
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: pmelendez at pevicom dot com

------
wf

        Location: Kansas City
        Remote: No
        Willing to relocate: Yes, to the bay
        Technologies: C/C++/Obj-C, Python/Django, HTML/CSS
        Resumé/CV: http://williamflaherty.com/resume_flaherty.pdf
        Email: william.flaherty at gmail
    

I'm looking for a position in San Francisco, ideally at a startup or
small/medium sized company.

------
cch1
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Java, BigTable, MapReduce

    
    
        Basic experience: Python, JavaScript, SQL
    

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzgytH9l9-QWVGNqdFJqZGlhYmc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzgytH9l9-QWVGNqdFJqZGlhYmc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ccherng@gmail

Recovered from medical issue. Looking to reenter software engineering

------
Shadow6363
Location: Hershey, PA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Most definitely

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PHP, Java, SQL, Linux, HTML, CSS

Résumé:
[https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: Christopher.Ryan.Cope@gmail.com

Looking to do something new and interesting somewhere warmer than the
northeastern U.S.

------
xlayn
Location: Guatemala

Remote: yes, 2 years working experience working remotely

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: c#, eagle cad, arduino, objective C, sql, javascript, linux,
TSQL, PL/SQL, asp.net, vbnet, custom arduino shields, OOD; my favorite area
tough is the creation of frameworks that could be later easily extended,
prefer the back end to the front end, 7+ years working for a fortune 400.

Résumé/CV: upon request.

Email: xlayn at outlook mail service

------
nwilkens
Location: Monroe, MI

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Linux server management, 24x7 monitoring, and consulting
services. We can be an addition to your existing team, or be your primary
Linux engineering team.

email: nick.wilkens@mnxsolutions.com
[https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-
managemen...](https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-management)

------
chilicuil
Location: Mexico / Remote: Yes / Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Services
HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/FTPS/DNS/NFS/SAMBA/LDPA/SMTP/SNMP/Nagios/Heartbeat/ELK
Packaging: DEB/RPM Scripting: Shell/Python/Php Recipes: Ansible

Resume: javier.io/cv/en : javier.io/cv/es : javier.io/cv/pt :

Email: echo bUBqYXZpZXIuaW8K | base64 -d

------
jacklei
Location: Flexible

Remote: Flexible

Willing To Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C / C++, iOS, Objective-C, Android OS, Java, Perl, JavaScript,
JSON, Flash, AS3

Resume/CV: LinkedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rohitrohit](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rohitrohit)
(will quickly mail upon response at rohit.neotheone@gmail.com)

Email: rohit.neotheone@gmail.com

------
cmorgan8506
Location: Canada, NL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, Bootstrap, Html, CSS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Git, PHP, WordPress, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB.

Resume: please email for resume.

LinkedIn: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-
morgan/34/a44/374](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-morgan/34/a44/374)

email: cmorgan8506 at gmail.com

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver Remote:Yes Willing to relocate: nope Technologies: LAMP stack
/ Codeigniter, Twitter Bootstrap, Algorithms, analytics Resume:
[http://www.strategic-options.com/resume/?=hnews](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume/?=hnews) email:chad.humphrey (at) strategic-options (dot)
com

------
covamalia

      Location: UK (North - Leeds/Manchester)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: .NET, MSSQL, HTML, CSS, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://uk.linkedin.com/in/benhaddleton
      Email: bmgh1985@googlemail.com
    

Have 3-5 years experience in IT. Willing to remote if required and willing to
travel on occasions to location.

------
Spinaldash
Location: San Francisco, CA

    
    
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Angular, HTML/CSS, Node, MongoDB, Hapi, Express
      Résumé/CV: michaeljperez.net
      Email: mjosephvp at gmail.com
    
    

I'm a full-stack web-developer specializing in Angular and Node, and hungry to
learn anything and everything dealing with Javascript.

------
tarwatirno
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C#, Python, Haskell, SQL, Linux, Geospatial/Location Data,
GDAL, and I love learning new technologies

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/pfd94zyrj0ctyzn/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/pfd94zyrj0ctyzn/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: sizemore.gregory@gmail.com

------
bluejellybean
Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js/javascript, Python, SQL, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: [http://alexbarkell.com/resume](http://alexbarkell.com/resume)

Email: alexbarkell at [the google mails]

I'm a full-stack developer who LOVES automation and building things! I would
prefer to work remotely but willing to relocate to wherever.

------
rfazelat
Nvent is looking for several people who have either installed, upgraded or
migrated a Big Data Solution. Must have a background as a Systems
Administrator who has current experience in Hadoop.

Do you want to help companies get Big Data Installed? Do you want to help
companies who have never seen Big Data? Big Data is now in the beginning
stages and you can be a part of it. We are helping companies throughout the US
install Big Data and we need you to help us do it.

You can live anywhere in the US, we will not make you relocate. You will
travel to the client site (Monday-Thursday) and then return home for the long
weekend. We pay for all travel expenses. When you are not on assignment then
you train and keep your skills up to date. We provide you with all the tools
to train in the latest Big Data Tools. We also will help you get your
certifications too. We are a team and you will work with a group of people who
live for Big Data, because that is all we do.

Migrations and Installs are also part of the job as well. We want to make sure
that the current Hadoop Community stays current. If you have the skills to
help companies understand Big Data from the platform level then we want to
talk with you! Please reach out to Ben (blieberman@nventdata.com) or Rassul
(rfazelat@nventdata.com)

------
wyze
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Backbone, React, ES6

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/neilkistner](http://linkedin.com/in/neilkistner)

GitHub: [http://github.com/wyze](http://github.com/wyze)

Email: neil.kistner[at]gmail[dot]com

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, BackboneJS, NodeJS, Less/Stylus, Handlebars,
Grunt/Gulp

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/lsYLDA](http://goo.gl/lsYLDA)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
Kevin_S
Location:Ohio

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Business major, Econ/Acct graduating May 2016. Experience
interning with an infosec consulting company doing compliance work.

Résumé/CV:Email

Email: Kasmith@bgsu.edu

Especially looking for full time job offers for post-grad, if you work in
infosec, shoot me an email I would love to chat. I would be happy to hear
about any opportunities relevant to my experience.

------
canadiancreed
Location: Toronto area

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: If the position is in SE Pennsylvania, Northern Delaware,
or Nova Scotia/PEI, then yes.

Technologies: PHP, Java, jquery/angular, MySQL, Postgres, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)

Email: creedis@gmail.com

------
epenn
Location: Pittsburgh, PA (but would like to relocate to SF Bay Area, Boston,
or Seattle)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Unix, Rust, C, Java, C#, AI / Cognitive Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpennington](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpennington)

Email: eric [dot] pennington [at] gmail [dot] com

------
nene7
Location: Budapest, Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, Javascript, AngularJs, Bootstrap, Jquery, React, Docker,
Git, Less, SASS, MSSQL, Mongo, Sqlite

Willing to learn : Python, Ruby, Elixir, Erlang, Lisp

Résumé/CV:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/enikonagy](http://registry.jsonresume.org/enikonagy)

Email: nagyeniko111@gmail.com

Full stack web developer.

------
realrocker
Location: Bangalore

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android Expert: Mostly AOSP internals(frameworks, systems, HAL,
BSP, build scripts). Also dabbled in Application Development, Mobile backend
Services.(github.com/adnaan)

Resume: On request.

Email: badr dot adnaan at gmail dot com

Middleware person. Worked on a tablet, a smart watch, couple of android apps,
few web servers in Java, C, Python, Go. \-----

------
jpdata17
Location: Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: SAP Crystal
Reports, SQL Server Résumé/CV:
[http://www.ashevillespecials.com/JeffPalmerResume.pdf](http://www.ashevillespecials.com/JeffPalmerResume.pdf)
Email: jpdata17@gmail.com

------
jsmythe
Location: Banff, AB

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, prefer Calgary, AB

Tech: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Agile, SCRUM, C, HTML, CSS, Linux,
OsX, Windows

Resume:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jssmythe](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jssmythe)

Email: jssmythe90 [at] gmail [dot] com

Degree Specializations: Human Computer Interaction and Gaming

------
michaf
Location: Germany, Frankfurt area

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, machine learning (sklearn, caffe, some torch7),
OpenMP, MPI, math+physics

Résumé/CV: please request per mail

Email: job@antinull.de

I am a consultant for scientific high performance computing, with a keen
interest in ML and a PhD in physics; looking for algorithm- and/or data-heavy
development positions.

------
Fireman
Location : Canada

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : C/C++, Python, Fortran, Sci-Kit learn

Resume :
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/alexvyskocil](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/alexvyskocil)

Email: alex.vyskocil@gmail.com

Wrote code for theoretical physics simulations, game engine development, and
some machine learning.

------
thwllms
Location: Northern Virginia / Washington DC

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python (Flask, arcpy, numpy, iPython), JavaScript (Node.js,
Leaflet, turf.js), MongoDB, HTML/CSS, Git, AWS, analytical GIS (ArcGIS, QGIS)

Website: [http://www.thwllms.com](http://www.thwllms.com)

Email: thwllms at gmail

Resume: Available on request.

------
jivux
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Obj-C, Swift, C#, Bash, Qt, Unity3D, Django,
Vagrant, PostgreSQL, Git

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ivoreroman at google mail

------
revx
Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Javascript, Titanium, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: [http://erty.me/resume](http://erty.me/resume)

Email: ertysdl+hn@gmail

Moving to Boulder in August (Currently NYC). Looking for part-time work as a
web developer and/or technology teacher. Lots of education experience!

------
jcslzr
Location: Monterrey NL Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SAP SD, SAP MM, ABAP, PHP, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwHy0TdajsYhU3NBRDBvc3d5NjQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwHy0TdajsYhU3NBRDBvc3d5NjQ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jcsalazar[at]gmail.com

------
phish
Location: Germany currently (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Go, Frontend, Can learn whatever

Resume: [http://john.ston.ca](http://john.ston.ca) ||
[http://github.com/DylanJ](http://github.com/DylanJ)

Email: qdylanj on the google mails

------
roscoebeezie
Location: Atlanta, Georgia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, Python, SPSS, Linux, Excel, Java

Résumé: send an Email.

Email: roscoe1245[at]gmail[dot]com

I'm a recent graduate with a B.S. in math looking for my first real job. I'm
interested in machine learning or data stuff, but all I really want to do is
code. I have some experience coding in R, Python, Python, and Java.

------
jsmythe
Location: Banff, Alberta

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (Preferably Calgary, other places considered for
great opportunities)

Tech: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Agile, SCRUM, Git, C, HTML, CSS,
Linux, OsX, Windows

Resume: https.//ca.linkedin.com/in/jssmythe

Email: jssmythe90 [at] gmail [dot] com

Degree Specialization: Human Computer Interaction and Gaming

------
imauld
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Skilled: Python, HTML, CSS, Django, Flask, SQL (Postgres, MySQL)

    
    
        Developing: EmberJS, jQuery, JS
    

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1CJKR7d](http://bit.ly/1CJKR7d)

Email: imauld@gmail.com

github: github.com/im-auld

------
ddorian43
Location: Tirana, AL

Remote: True

Willing to relocate: True Technologies:
Python,Postgresql,Redis,Flask,Mysql,UWSGI

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/z3jlyqz9mpnk3ss/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/z3jlyqz9mpnk3ss/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: Inside resume

------
punkrex
Location: DC metro area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere

Technologies: NGINX, KVM, Xen, VMware, Ansable, Docker, AWS, Git, Linux,
Windows, OS X, Network Security, Sysadmin/Wannabe Devops

Resume:

    
    
      - https://www.linkedin.com/pub/andrew-lewis/10/996/957
    

Email: me at andrewlew.is

------
nether
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python/MATLAB, PHP/SQL developer in college for student housing,
HTML/CSS, fluid mechanics and aircraft dynamics

Résumé/CV/Email: jch622@gmail.com

Trained aerospace engineer breaking into tech, total long shot here. Any
advice via email appreciated.

------
dubeyankur
I have 10 years' experience in building and maintaining web applications using
ASP.NET, C#, SQL Server, and Javascript.

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, C#, VB.NET, Web API, WCF, Javascript,
jQuery, Ember.js, Backbone.js, SQL Server, Mongo DB.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: dubeyankur@gmail.com

------
meeper16
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: open

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Dataset generation, wrangling, cleaning preprocessing,
Algorithms, Visualization, D3, NVD3, Data Mining, Product Development.

Resume/CV/Email: upon request via biomimic@gmail.com

Currently working in the area of Genomics, Bitotech and Hedge fund analytics.

------
bryanvzz
Location: Monterrey, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, AJAX, HTML, CSS, Web Development, Full Stack
Developer

Résumé/CV:
[https://mx.linkedin.com/in/bryanvzz](https://mx.linkedin.com/in/bryanvzz)

Email: egovzz@gmail.com

------
techpeace
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: No, sorry

Technologies: Marionette.js/Backbone.js (3 years), Ruby/Rails (10 years)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattbuck](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattbuck)

Email: me@matthewbuck.com

------
winestock
Location: Detroit Metro Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Angular.js, Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3 E-mail:
rudolf@winestockwebdesign.com

I'm looking for a junior front-end position. I'm active in the Ann Arbor tech
meetup scene.

------
avmich
Location: San Jose, SF Bay Area

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Java back end (most probable)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/avmich](https://www.linkedin.com/in/avmich)

Email: alexander dot mikhailov at most-popular-Google-email-service

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote or SF

Willing to Relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Puppet, Chef, Ansible, SaltStack, Docker, Vagrant, Jenkins,
Selenium, AWS

Resume: www.calebfornari.com

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

DevOps Engineer with over 10 years of experience. Currently freelance but
would consider full-time for the right role.

------
akeller1108
Location: Cincinnati, Ohio Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Web Design, Graphic Design, UI/UX design, HTML, CSS. Résumé/CV: adam-
keller.com/Resume.pdf Email: adam.keller.design@gmail.com

------
akeller1108
Location: Cincinnati, Ohio Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
HTML, CSS, Sass, Less, UI/UX design, Jquery Résumé/CV: adam-
keller.com/Resume.pdf Email: adam.keller.design@gmail.com

------
deekras
Location: NYC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:No Technologies:Python, Web
Applications, SQL, HTML, JSON, APIs, Markdown, Git, Django Résumé/CV:Available
upon request Email: dee@deekras.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
xamroc
Location: Hong Kong

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/laumarco](https://www.linkedin.com/in/laumarco)

Email: lau.career@gmail.com

------
jdmoreira
Location: Lisbon (Sweden soon)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, swift, POSIX C

Résumé/CV/Portfolio: mail me!

Email: joao.david.moreira@gmail.com

------
curiously

        Location: Vancouver, BC.
        Remote: Yes.
        Relocate: Yes.
        Technologies: Open Source
        Resume: http://appsonify.com
        Email: john@resume

